# Mounting UFS drive: ufs_read_super: bad magic number- SOLVED

## Cheesepie

I am trying to mount a 200Gig WD drive mounted in an external USB 2.0 enclosure. Unfortunately, the drive was pulled from a FreeBSD 5.3 system and, as such, is formatted UFS with BSD Disklabels. 

Ive configured my scsi subsystem and various supporting modules such that when I plug the USB enclosure in, I get the following to dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
> 
> scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

However, I cant seem to mount the drive. 

I have tried mounting all of sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 sdb1 with the following command:

mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=44bsd /dev/sdbXX  /mnt/tmp

For every attempt, the message " ufs_read_super: bad magic number" was printed to dmesg.

I also tried

mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=old /dev/sdbXX  /mnt/tmp

For which, again for every attempt, the message " ufs_read_super: bad magic number" was printed to dmesg.

Does anyone have any ideas why this isnt working? I have read in some online posts that UFS may have changed since the introduction of freebsd 5.x. Indeed, the last time I have successfully mounted a UFS hdd in linux was when I mounted a freebsd 4.9 HDD. 

Any tips on how I can get this mounted are appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Cheesepie

Solved

mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2,ro /dev/sdXXX /mnt/tmp

kthxbai2u

----------

## Vaslilisk

Thanks it helped me too  :Razz: 

----------

